# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Jetstar tung hàng loạt vé rẻ chào Quốc Khánh

## vietmyair01

Jetstar tung hàng loạt vé rẻ chào Quốc Khánh
Jetstar tung hang loat *ve may bay gia re chao quoc khanh*

Hãng hàng không giá rẻ *Jetstar* vừa triển khai thông báo chương trình khuyến mãi mới cực sốc của hãng với các *vé máy bay khuyến mãi* giá rẻ tưng bừng chào mừng Quốc Khánh 2/9 sắp tới , với vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Buôn Mê Thuột chiều đi và chiều về có giá là 249,000 VNĐ, từ Hà Nội đi và về Đà Nẵng là 470,000 VNĐ, Sài Gòn đi Đà Nẵng là 470,000 VNĐ, Sài Gòn đi Hà Nội có giá là 660,000 VNĐ, mức giá quá rẻ đúng không nào? Vé máy bay cực kỳ rẻ gây sốc với nhiều người mà Việt Mỹ khuyên bạn nên nhanh chóng đặt mua *vé máy bay khuyến mãi* nhanh càng sớm càng tốt nếu đã có dự định đi Buôn Mê Thuột giá rẻ của Jetstar.


Thời gian để bạn đặt *vé máy bay khuyến mãi* của Jetstar tại đại lý vé máy bay VIệt Mỹ là từ ngay bây giờ cho đến khi vé được bán hết, bởi thế tính cạnh tranh rất cao nên đặt mua vé càng sớm thì càng tốt nhé bạn. Thời gian khởi hành các chuyến bay sẽ là từ ngày 24/09 đến 28/11/2013, lưu ý giá vé khuyến mãi trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí sân bay nhé các bạn, khi đặt vé máy bay tại Việt Mỹ chúng tôi sẽ báo giá vé cuối cùng đã bao gồm thuế phí cho bạn biết và bạn sẽ không cần phải lo lắng khi ra sân bay sẽ chi thêm 1 chi phí bất kỳ nào.

*ve may bay*

Mau chóng liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay khuyến mãi* chào Quốc Khánh của hãng Jetstar ngay từ bây giờ để có thêm nhiều cơ hội sở hữu được tấm *vé máy bay giá rẻ* và góp phần cho chuyến du lịch của bạn cùng gia đình thêm tiết kiệm nhất.

Số điện thoại đặt vé đi Buôn Mê Thuột hãng Jetstar:

0915 699 901 - 0915 699 971 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937
*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Buôn Mê Thuột - ve may bay gia re di buon me thuot*
*Đại lý vé máy Jetstar - dai ly ve may bay jetstar*
*Mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Hà Nội - mua ve may bay khuyen mai di Ha Noi*
*ve may bay khuyen mai*


ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ 
DĐ : 0915.699.971- 0915.699.901 - (08) 38.909.936 - (08) 38.909.937 
EMAIL : VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: VEMAYBAYVIETMY,VIETMYAIR
Website: phongvevietmy.com

----------

